# Rockport Report



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

Wind has been a little bipolar lately. Fairly calm in the mornings then starting to crank later in the day. Oyster boats by the hundreds since from what I understand all the bays are closed except Mesquite and Aransas. Fishing has still been really good with lots of Redfish. Don't forget to book your spring break trip. Still have a few days open.


----------

